# Help



## Lizzydrip (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi there. New to this site and would be grateful for some advice. Our cockapoo Dotty is just over 4 mths old. She is a sweet dog but has a constant poo smell which means she constantly needs bathing. We have her booked with a groomed next week but uncertain why she smells like this. She also enjoys eating her own poo!!! Finding it v stressful especially for hygiene reasons with my 2 children. She poos everywhere and they are always runny. She is in a crate which I have sectioned off as it's too big, she manages to get in this part and toilets in there. Her toilets are always runny - what can I do to stop this?? She is fed on James wellbeloved, is this suitable? 
Everytime she comes out of the crate I put her in the garden, she toilets anywhere and wverywhere in the garden but also in the house. I keep my eye on her constantly but if I turn away for a second she toilets!! What am I doing wrong?? Please hrlp

A friend lent me a crate, apparently it is too big so I made it smaller but dotty manages to get in the blocked off end to toilet. Every morning I come down to runny poos


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Did you change her food from what the breeder gave her? What did they use, was she on Wellbeloved when you got her? Maybe the food doesn't suit her. I would put her onto chicken and rice for a few days to settle her stomach down then gradually add an alternative kibble until she is onto a new food. Try an alternative good quality dried food like Burns or Barking Heads. Maybe others here can suggest other food that their dogs do well on. Flo is on Wellbeloved with a little wet food (Nature Diet) mashed in. Maybe get her checked by the vet if the problem persists for 2 or 3 days once on chicken and rice. Also lay off any treats that could be upsetting her stomach for the moment.


----------



## Lizzydrip (Feb 13, 2011)

The breeder had her on beta - after her 1st night with us, her toilets were bloody so we panicked and took her to see a vet. He said it was where she was scared and nervous but to try her on JW. I weened her on to this and she has been on it since. She's not a great eater - I have tried wetting it but it doesn't really help. Thanks for your help, we are struggling!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

what tipe of JW is she on, some dogs dont cope well with chicken or beef. 

chappie is ment to be good for dogs with an iffy tummys. 

how long have her poos been runny, have you tried some boild/steemed white fish and rice. 

it might be an idea to get some tests done at the vets.


----------



## Lizzydrip (Feb 13, 2011)

She is on Turkey JW - her poos have always been runny!! I think i have seen 2 solid poos. 
Should I make her crate size bigger - to see if she can hold for longer? I saw a thread earlier where someone had advice from their vet re runny poos and it said that if they make the crate bigger so that they cannot toilet in it meaning they have to hold for longer this may make them more solid? She does so many during the day, it must be quite painful.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Lizzydrip said:


> The breeder had her on beta - after her 1st night with us, her toilets were bloody so we panicked and took her to see a vet. He said it was where she was scared and nervous but to try her on JW. I weened her on to this and she has been on it since. She's not a great eater - I have tried wetting it but it doesn't really help. Thanks for your help, we are struggling!!


Flo was always quite picky with food and I tried everything even scattering it on the floor, pretending to eat it myself and feeding her from a spoon.

If the chicken and rice settles her stomach and you transition her back onto kibble you could try mixing a little Nature Diet with the kibble. I slice one box into 8 pieces and freeze it then defrost a piece for each meal. I defrost the Nature Diet in the microwave for 40 seconds which also warms it and brings out the flavour, mash it with a little water then stir in her kibble and she loves it. You can get Nature Diet in pets at Home. It comes in a box with a peel off lid and their are other brands doing high quality, wet food as well.

I'm sure others here will also have feeding suggestions and some feed BARF. Maybe they can explain this and it could be a good option of your puppy has a sensitive stomach.

A raw egg is also a good way to 'bind' a dogs stomach but maybe don't try too many things at once if puppy already has an upset stomach.


----------



## Lizzydrip (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you very much for your help. i will give this a try.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i would realy get her to a vet, if she is 4 months and never had a a solid poo. 

is she drinking lots, how is she inherself. how was she with her vaccinations, does she get any treats or human food. 

i would try the fish and rice and maby and egg to try and bind her, but i realy would take her to a vet, their are some tummy bugs that dont goaway without vet treatment. 

sorry for this question but her poos are the light or dark watery or stick.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Lizzydrip said:


> She is on Turkey JW - her poos have always been runny!! I think i have seen 2 solid poos.
> Should I make her crate size bigger - to see if she can hold for longer? I saw a thread earlier where someone had advice from their vet re runny poos and it said that if they make the crate bigger so that they cannot toilet in it meaning they have to hold for longer this may make them more solid? She does so many during the day, it must be quite painful.


Awwww bless her - poor thing  You would make the crate smaller to make her hold on as she wouldn't want to poo where she sleeps but this could be really distressing if she can't help it and she does have an upset stomach. Flo had a really bad stomach a few weeks ago and accidently messed in her crate (first time ever) and she was so distressed trying to cleanup and re-arrange her bed she scrapped all the skin off the top of her nose. When she had a bad stomach I fasted her for 12 hours then put her on cooked chicken and rice and she was fine within 2 days. Sounds like she is really suffering so chicken and rice for 2 days then back to vet if she doesn't improve would be my advice. They should really be doing a lab test if it has gone on like this for sometime, so take a poo sample with you.


----------



## Lizzydrip (Feb 13, 2011)

I will do that. I think chicken/fish and rice sounds like the next step to see if this makes any difference. i won't change the crate - if she needs to go toilet i'd rather she could without getting distressed. if the toilet situation doesn't change then i will get her to the vets
Thank you. Will keep you posted.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Poor thing  That must be so terrible for her. I hope you can get it sorted easily and she is better in no time.


----------



## Kel (Feb 1, 2011)

Aww, poor puppy and poor you! I can relate to the frustration and worry with the stomach issues because my 5 month old puppy has had them and still has them, though not to that extent. I wish they could talk and tell us what is wrong 

I don't have any great advice since I am still struggling to find the right food for my puppy but I really agree that she needs another vet visit. Maybe you should also bring in a stool sample, if you haven't lately? Maybe a blood test needs to be done? I can't see this problem solving on its own just by changing her crate, to be honest. The eating her own poo could also be caused by a medical problem.

The going to the bathroom in the crate makes me wonder if she really CAN'T hold it , for some reason...maybe medical, maybe an allergy? You don't feed her solid food close to bedtime, do you? Maybe she still needs a bathroom break in the middle of the night, if only because of her tummy troubles.

Wish you all the best in figuring it out SOON!


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

When we first got Dylan he had runny poos all day with blood in them. I took him to the vet who gave me the canned chicken and rice (I'm sure home cooked would be fine) and told me to use that for a day or two then switch to his permanent diet. (The breeder had had him on Pedigree Chum Puppy). His poos started to get better, then I put him what looked like one of the best holistic kibbles (Applaws) and he got worse again. So I decided on a BARF diet and as soon as he was on that he cleared up and has never had another problem. If you are in the UK and want an easy way to feed BARF, take a look at my supplier who delivers ready prepared to the door.
www.naturalinstinct.com
I really hope she improves soon.


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

How is Dotty doing?


----------

